# [SOLVED] MSI Pm8m-V VGA Video Driver Error Installation



## Final07 (Dec 10, 2008)

Here's the log file. I don't know why it's not working.

=========== S3SETUP LOG FILE - Started at 19:22:52 on 8-7-2009 ===========
S3Setup v(1.01.22) 1.00.01-DC/1.00.03-WD/1.00.04-AC/1.00.20-JV/1.00.13-CL/1.00.46-M7/1.00.10-SS/1.00.29-G4/1.00.25-M5/1.00.45-MS on Win XP
bAllowReboot: TRUE
bSilentReboot: TRUE
bPromptReboot: TRUE
bPromptSilentReboot: FALSE
bRemoveWindowsINF: FALSE
bDisableMenuAnim: TRUE
bDisableMenuShadow: TRUE
VendorID to find:1106


It closes out and says check log file. I don't know what this means though..


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: MSI Pm8m-V VGA Video Driver Error Installation*

Do you have any yellow question marks in device manager?


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: MSI Pm8m-V VGA Video Driver Error Installation*

this is the driver page for your motherboard
choose what you need and download it:
http://www.msi.com/index.php?func=downloaddetail&type=driver&maincat_no=1&prod_no=205


----------



## Final07 (Dec 10, 2008)

*Re: MSI Pm8m-V VGA Video Driver Error Installation*

I've tried using that one. When i click setup.exe it acts like its going to install, but then crashes and says check log file.


----------



## Final07 (Dec 10, 2008)

*Re: MSI Pm8m-V VGA Video Driver Error Installation*

and yes in Device Manager theres a yellow question mark next to VGA Device


----------



## Final07 (Dec 10, 2008)

*Re: MSI Pm8m-V VGA Video Driver Error Installation*

Here's a longer file....
=========== S3SETUP LOG FILE - Started at 22:21:04 on 8-7-2009 ===========
S3Setup v(1.01.22) 1.00.01-DC/1.00.03-WD/1.00.04-AC/1.00.20-JV/1.00.13-CL/1.00.46-M7/1.00.10-SS/1.00.29-G4/1.00.25-M5/1.00.45-MS on Win XP
bAllowReboot: TRUE
bSilentReboot: TRUE
bPromptReboot: TRUE
bPromptSilentReboot: FALSE
bRemoveWindowsINF: FALSE
bDisableMenuAnim: TRUE
bDisableMenuShadow: TRUE
VendorID to find:1106
INF File Located at: C:\Documents and Settings\Admin\Desktop\Win2K-XP\kmviag.inf
Found - ven:1106 dev:3344 ss_dev:7104 ss_ven:1462 rev:01 bus:01 devnum:00 func:00 (inVGA=1)
Enumerating Display class devices...
No more displays.
Could not find an enumerate device to match hardware.
Enumerating all Enum\PCI registry entries...
Device #0 subkey: 'VEN_10B9&DEV_5459&SUBSYS_910014FE&REV_00'
Device #1 subkey: 'VEN_1106&DEV_0314&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00'
Device #2 subkey: 'VEN_1106&DEV_0571&SUBSYS_71041462&REV_06'
Device #3 subkey: 'VEN_1106&DEV_1314&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00'
Device #4 subkey: 'VEN_1106&DEV_2314&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00'
Device #5 subkey: 'VEN_1106&DEV_3038&SUBSYS_71041462&REV_81'
Device #6 subkey: 'VEN_1106&DEV_3059&SUBSYS_B0141462&REV_60'
Device #7 subkey: 'VEN_1106&DEV_3065&SUBSYS_71041462&REV_78'
Device #8 subkey: 'VEN_1106&DEV_3104&SUBSYS_71041462&REV_86'
Device #9 subkey: 'VEN_1106&DEV_3149&SUBSYS_71041462&REV_80'
Device #10 subkey: 'VEN_1106&DEV_3208&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00'
Device #11 subkey: 'VEN_1106&DEV_3227&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00'
Device #12 subkey: 'VEN_1106&DEV_3344&SUBSYS_71041462&REV_01'
Found matching hardware.
Found InstID=PCI\VEN_1106&DEV_3344&SUBSYS_71041462&REV_01\4&8ca73a7&0&0008.
Found Mfg line: "VIA.Mfg".
Description="%viagfx.DeviceDesc0% = viagfx, PCI\VEN_1106&DEV_7205".
Cannot find compatible device for VEN_1106&DEV_3344 in C:\Documents and Settings\Admin\Desktop\Win2K-XP\kmviag.inf.
DestroyTimerWindow returned an error!
-> Setup was unable to complete the installation. Check the progress log in your Windows directory for more details.



----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: MSI Pm8m-V VGA Video Driver Error Installation*

In the Device Manager, Right click on My Computer, Select Properties, On the Hardware Tab click on Device Manager, Right Click on the error (Yellow Question mark), Then on Properties, Then on the Details Tab.
A window will open and under Device Instance ID it will list the DEV/VEN#.
Post the numbers you get.


----------



## Final07 (Dec 10, 2008)

*Re: MSI Pm8m-V VGA Video Driver Error Installation*

Never mind I solved this problem already. I found a site with a working update for my VGA integrated graphics.


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

*Re: MSI Pm8m-V VGA Video Driver Error Installation*

Go here for chipset driver: VIA UniChrome P4M800
http://www.viaarena.com/displaydrivers.aspx?PageID=1&OSID=3&CatID=1230

Note: Always stay with the manufacture driver if at all possible.

You can mark thread solved under thread tools tab near top of this page, ty.


----------

